# TV Repair



## horseprw (Dec 2, 2007)

I have an akai pt4298hd tv that all of a sudden stopped working. It was working fine last night when i went to bed and now this morning it just tries to come on but nothing happens. The red power on light flashes 10 times and then stops. Any suggestions? I have unplugged it for several hrs and then tried it, and still nothing.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Hai, Error in the power supply or high voltage. Pull out power cord, switch switcher on TV in position ON. Put the power cord in the wall socket. If the power supply is OK led will be light like stand by. In This case: probably transistor (tree pins, plastic case on the metal plate) beside high voltage transformator or/and high voltage transformator. Also the reason may be main condensator ( 100uF/ 400V). I will looking forward shematic diagram on the net for solution. Try this above and write. by.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

horseprw said:


> I have an akai pt4298hd tv that all of a sudden stopped working. It was working fine last night when i went to bed and now this morning it just tries to come on but nothing happens. The red power on light flashes 10 times and then stops. Any suggestions? I have unplugged it for several hrs and then tried it, and still nothing.


 reference I could find on the web was here...hope this helps you...good luck

http://www.fixya.com/support/t242642-akai_pt4298hd_rear_projection_television


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

paisanol69 said:


> reference I could find on the web was here...hope this helps you...good luck
> 
> http://www.fixya.com/support/t242642-akai_pt4298hd_rear_projection_television


thx neighbour sorry for delay


----------

